# Tomcat 6 Einstellungen



## Samson_Miller (17. Jun 2008)

Ich habe eine Webanwendung die im Application-Server Tomcat 6 arbeitet. 

Diese Anwendung greift auf eine Datenbank zu. In dem Monitoring Tool der Datenbank steht immer nur "tomcat6.exe" wenn die Anwendung auf die DB zugreift. 

Der Wert "tomcat6.exe" ist wenig aussagekräftig, ich würde gerne, dass dort was anderes steht. 

Gibt es in Tomcat eine Einstellung mit der man den Wert ändern kann?


----------



## maki (17. Jun 2008)

Was für ein Monitoring Tool denn?

Scheint beides (TC und der Monitor) auf der selben Windows Kiste zu laufen, sonst gibt es imho keinen weg den Namen des Programmes rauszufinden.


----------



## Samson_Miller (17. Jun 2008)

In der Steuerzentrale von DB2 gibt es die Möglichkeit zu schauen welche Anwendungen auf die Datenbank  zugreifen.  Dort steht dann tomcat6.exe


----------



## maki (17. Jun 2008)

Tja, dann ist das eben so.


----------

